# A Good Opportunity



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

I have had 2 conversations with North Dakota Ag. comm. Roger Johnson. I have found him to be a honest and reasonalble man. I believe that he has a concern for the resident hunter and seeks a balance in the hunting world. You wont find this kind of cooperation from a Farm Bureau candidate. A resounding victory for Roger Johnson spearheaded by hunters would send a message to the farm organizations that we are a force to be delt with. Farm Bureau would like to control North Dakota hunting by controling the game and fish dept. We can get their attention and maybe some cooperation if we(the sportsmen and women) elect the Ag. comm that is workable with us. I have never had a political candidates sign in my yard. When election time comes I will display the largest Roger Johnson sign I can find.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

http://www.bismarckdems.com/index.php

Interesting take on the subject.

Bob


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Good Call OH!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

What about using the etree for this to make sure the word gets out to all ND hunters?


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

Old Hunter you nailed it. Farm B. is BAD to the BONE for the ND sportsman. No one group lobbies harder against us. Vote for Roger Johnson and send a clear message!


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Bob I have read the link you provided. It paints a very bad picture of the character of Doug Goehring. It looks like Poolman and Goehring are in bed toghether. Poolman contributes to Goehrings election campaign. Oh what a wicked web they weave. Power and money will really corrupt a weak individual. The link is from a Dem. political site but I'm not looking at that angle. I am concerned about our outdoor opportunities. I must thank Drakekiller for bringing this to our attention. 
Can a sign be too big?


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Anyone else hear News and Views last week when Goehring and the other Farm B. candidate talking about their views on no tresspassing legislation....Geohring wanted to sit on the fence and Heitkamp made him answer that he'd vote for a no tresspass law (he tried to get out of answering by saying that they have been working with their membership in terms of finding land for them to hunt....the other guy said all land should be posted too even though he felt that that the land should be accessable to the average guy. ????? I thought is was very interesting when Geohring was spouting off on how many members they have and then someone called in and asked him to clarrify that 57% of their membership are actually NON-VOTING members that have insurance policies. Interesting.

If Johnson gets behind the sportsman there is NO reason every sportsman in the state shouldn't get behind him and get him re-elected.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

> Can a sign be too big?


 No it cannot. 

There sure is an opportunity here not just for the ag comm. candidates but legislature too to present their views to a nodak questionare on preserving our hunting legacy, commercialization, and the public trust doctrine. Possibly judges also? Run the topic well ahead of the election and publicize the responses and ETREE it too.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

I would not vote for either Rep candidate for this position, even though there are number of things that I do not like that Roger has supported. The thing to remember is that most farmers are going to be looking at other issues from what we look at.

One cannot discount the reach that FB has in promoting a candidate. I see the best scenario as one where Doug gets the nod from the party and then to have Jim Lee run against him as an independent.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

I'm simply shocked you mean the Farm Bureau is aligned with the republican party? I suppose you'll tell me next that the Farmer Union is aligned with the democrat party.

Lets see last time you guys gave Satrom the kiss of death looks like Roger gets it this time. If I remember the sportsmen were going to really make a difference. What did Joe get 28%???

As Ron says we farmers are looking at other things than you are. Besides the ag commissioner will not be voting on a trespass law anyway.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Obviously the Ag Comm won't be voting on the trespass law but he has a lot of influence on others that may be voting in the future.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

>You guys forgot to print this one "lets be fair now"

Dave Arntson / The Forum Nodak Mutual Insurance Co. CEO and Executive Vice President Jim Alexander has helped guide the company through its most successful year ever. 
'Civil war' to success
By Craig McEwen [email protected] 
Front page - 03/22/2006 
Three years after managerial chaos resulted in Fargo-based Nodak Mutual Insurance Co. being placed under state supervision, the company posted its best year ever, said CEO Jim Alexander.

Despite paying out $11 million in storm-related losses in 2005, the 59-yearold company's policyholder protection fund reached a record $40.7 million, compared to $24.3 million in 2002, Alexander said.

Nodak Mutual wrote $91 million in insurance premiums in 2005 compared to $74 million in 2002, he said.

"2005 was an outstanding year for our organization," Alexander said, attributing the company's turnaround to naming new board members, keeping expe rienced sales agents and support staff, and retaining loyal customers despite the 2002 brouhaha.

That year, North Dakota Insurance Commissioner Jim Poolman declared that Nodak Mutual was embroiled in "a civil war" with the North Dakota Farm Bureau, which established the insurance company in 1946.

"Five (Nodak) vice presidents wrote me a letter saying there was turmoil within the company," Poolman recently recalled.

Nodak Mutual, the state's largest domestic and property casualty company, went through five CEO's in five years, he said.

Poolman was especially concerned with how the board reportedly forced the resignations of Jon Livers, Nodak Mutual's executive vice president and CEO, and Keith Kinzler, who had been company president and a board member.

Managers also accused the Nodak Mutual board of undermining policyholders by diverting $800,000 in royalties to the Farm Bureau.

In an unprecedented move, Poolman launched an investigation and placed Nodak Mutual under his department's direct supervision in accordance with North Dakota Century Code provisions.

Poolman fined Nodak Mutual $16,000 for irregularities in notarized signatures on reports filed with the state from 2000-2002.

His investigation raised questions about Nodak Mutual's complaint handling, underwriting and practice of annually transferring premium royalties to the Farm Bureau.

"It's something I hope to never go through again," Poolman said. "We had to make some tough decisions. But in the end, they worked."

By March 2003, Nodak Mutual named eight new members to its 12-member board of directors consisting of farmers, ranchers and businessmen from across the state.

Two months later, Poolman signed an order releasing the insurance company from state oversight and declared "the civil war is over."

He credited former CEO Bruce Trost with making great progress toward turning Nodak Mutual in a new direction. Trost resigned in October 2004 to take a job in Iowa.

Alexander, then a senior vice president for underwriting, was named interim chief operating officer and became CEO in June 2005.

Policyholders now have more control than they ever had before. Before restructur ing, they were required to pay a $40 fee to become associate members of the Farm Bureau, but couldn't elect board members, Poolman said.

Every Nodak Mutual policyholder can now vote during board elections and also elect policyholders to a board previously dominated by Farm Bureau directors, Poolman said.

"The company is flourishing, incredibly successful, and poised for long-term success," he said.

"We needed to get focused on the right things," said Doug Goehring, Nodak Mutual board president.

Poolman wasn't necessarily the catalyst for change, Goehring said.

"But he certainly helped us to put things at rest, gather our thoughts, and get down to the business of policyholders."

Nodak Mutual went through a review period that, with hard work on the part of lead ership and staff, "found everything to be in good order," Goehring said.

"I can't say I'd ever want to go through that again," he said. "I've been ecstatic the last couple of years with the direction we've been moving."

Nodak retained 94 percent of its customers in 2005. "That benchmarks very well in the insurance industry," Alexander said.

"Certainly our plans are to continue growing," he said.

That will be accomplished by adding more agents and product lines, insuring small businesses and expanding markets in Grand Forks, Minot and Fargo, he said. Alexander said there's a misconception that Nodak provides only farm and crop insurance coverage. Nodak also offers auto, home and life insurance, mutual funds, annuities and retirement plans, he said. Readers can reach Forum Business Editor Craig McEwen at (701) 241-5502


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Hey, g/o do you suppose outfitters will back The Farm Bureau candidate Goehring? Maybe put up a sign "Outfitters for Goehring"? Just wondering.

When was the last election where 2 candidates for governor published position papers on state game management agendas? Because it never would have happened without a sportsman push. Shining a light under the rug as it were.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Dick, I have no idea if outfitters will back Doug. If Roger doesn't win by a big margin I would be very surprised. Lets face it what helped Doug last time was riding in on Hoevens coattails. He's the guy you guys opposed remember :lol:


----------

